# Duke 1996-2008



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

To my Dude Meister, Freight Train, Bulldozer and Tank,

Mom and Dad and your fur siblings are going to miss you old man, you were such a good, good boy. Today is killing me as we said farewell for now, we WILL meet again. You had such a tough few days and couldn't walk, pee or poop sinse yesterday morning. You refused your breakfast this morning before I went to work. When I came home early to check on you, you hadn't moved from your spot. I offered you a snackie, and you refused that too, I knew it was time then, you LOVE your snackies. Oh Weenie is gonna be so happy to see her Uncle Dude, she just adored you, though she did drive you nuts cleaning your teeth all the time. Don't grumble too much at her. TJ, Gretchie and Princess will be happy to see you too, you can keep each other company til we all meet again. Love you Duder Doo, take care,
Love, your family


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Duke, Gone but not forgotten


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss, he was obviously adored by his family.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

((((((((The Hutch Gang)))))))) ;(


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. Sounds like Duke was a most loved pup.
Hugs to you from my house.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

We're very sorry for your loss, run free sweet Duke!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry that Duke is gone from your life - he is surely forever present in your life.

Run free, Duke.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

God speed Duke.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies go out to you on the passing of Duke, RIP sweet boy.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

There is another new star in the sky tonight with Duke's name on it. God speed, dear friend, God speed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Rose, I am so sorry... He had a wonderful long life with you guys, but it's just never long enough, is it? I guess the only consolation is that he's with his family that has passed before, so he most certainly will be reunited with them. And they'll be waiting until you're all reunited again. Lots of hugs to you and Brian and the rest of the gang...


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Aww I'm so sorry Rose..... God's speed to your Duke...


Cherri


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Run free sweet boy untill you are reunited at the bridge.








I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I am very sorry. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

What a sweet tribute to a well-loved friend. Run free, Duke.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw Rose, so sorry you lost your special guy.







RIP Duke.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free at the Bridge, Duke - you're in good company with all of our furkids who have already made the journey.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Such a moving and loving tribute to your special boy.

My sincere condolences on your very sad loss.





































RIP, Duke.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Rose


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Rose, I am so sorry for you and your whole gang. It doesn't matter how many you have, each one makes a big impact, and has a piece of your heart and soul. Please take care.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Rose, I am sorry for your loss. All GSD's are special, but some leave a deeper imprint on us and lossing them is just a little bit harder on us.

Hug to you and your gang.

Val


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. God speed Duke!


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Thank you all for your words of comfort, I know most of you have been here right along with us. The house is too quiet, even with the other doggers here, Dude was a talker, we'd have conversations a few times a night, now I have no one to talk with, the rest of the crew aren't talkers. I put up Dude's deflated basketball, that was HIS toy of choice. I miss my big guy, but know he's free from pain and with his other fur siblings that went before him and all the other great GSDs too. Weenie will be beside herself with joy to see her Uncle Dude, she just adored him.


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh Rose, I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Duke.

I know it is strange, but no matter how many pups you have when one is gone it is so quiet without them. They all have their own special place in your heart.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So sorry, Rose.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about Duke, Rose.
Run free Duke, say hello to all the wonderful furkids at the Bridge that left us too soon.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Rose, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...

Run free, sweet Duke! And watch over your family from the bridge


----------



## Cindi D (Oct 25, 2007)

Run free Duke


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss Rose.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss of Duke. RIP Duke


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of Duke's passing, Rose. I know what you mean about a talker. Odin is my chatterbox and I enjoy our conversations too.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies, rose


----------

